# Cavogram & Insertion of Filter for iliac vein thrombosis



## melanie.post@outlook.com (Mar 16, 2016)

I have a medical record stating that the patient had an acute left iliac vein thrombosis & AIDS ( with neurologic deficit). He had a cavogram & an IVC filter was deployed at the L2-L3 level below the renal. I was wondering what codes I could use for that. 75825 & 75827 cover inferior & superior caval venography but I don't think they will work. 
Thanks,
   Melanie Post, CPC-A


----------



## Vivified24 (Nov 29, 2018)

How about 37191?


----------

